# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Наше творчество

## Nabat

Как я понял на этом форуме довольно-таки много творческих людей. Кто-то рисует, кто-то пишет стихи, а может музыку. Предлагаю выкладывать свои произведения в любых сферах сюда. Начну с себя:

----------


## Nabat

Немного кавера, смешного и не очень.

----------


## Nabat

_Преамбула: Друзья! А я имею право вас так называть, потому как это интернет и говорить тут можно что угодно не боясь никакой ответственности. У меня есть еще одна незаконченная повесть которую я смею представить вам, а также надеюсь , что сие действие подстегнет меня к написанию окончания._

*Фабула:*_Дневник мизантропа._
_Вместо предисловия._

	Всего неделю назад я познакомился с этим молодым человеком в ходе телефонного разговора. Уже тогда он показался мне странным:

- Добрый день, я по поводу объявления об аренде квартиры.
 - Да, да, вы правильно попали.
 - Скажите, она правда находится на четырнадцатом этаже?
 - Именно так.
 - Хорошо, мы сможем уже сегодня оформить все документы?

Вот так. Сразу. Ни стоимости не спросил, ни условий аренды.
И вот теперь, спустя неделю, два пожилых работника из органов судебно-медицинской экспертизы собирали его останки с тротуара, что под окнами этой самой квартиры, в полиэтиленовый мешок. 

	Через некоторое время следователи допрашивали меня в моей же злополучной квартире на четырнадцатом этаже:

 - Ключи у кого были?
 - У меня и у квартиросъемщика.
 - Дверь была закрыта изнутри?
 - Вы же сами ее ломали, когда увидели, что открыть ключом с внешней стороны не удается.
- Вам он странным не показался?
 - Нет, с документами все в порядке, плату сразу дал вперед на два месяца - соврал я без малейшего стеснения. Не говорить же им что человека интересовало лишь на каком этаже расположена квартира. Сильно делу это не поможет, а вот на меня навлечет еще кучу дополнительных вопросов.

 - Спасибо, мы с вами еще обязательно свяжемся.
 - Очень рад это слышать.

	Оперативники криво ухмыльнулись и направились к выходу. «Чистейшее самоубийство» - тихо сказал один из них, другой еле заметно кивнул на это замечание головой.

По понятным причинам оставаться в этой квартире мне более  совершенно не хотелось и я начал спешно собираться. Застегивая куртку, я нечаянно сильным движением оторвал одну из пуговиц и она, громко звеня, закатилась под кровать, как это обычно и принято у мелких предметов. «Тьфу ты, черт» - раздраженно пробормотал я и полез за пуговицей. Внезапно боковое зрение уловило слабый отблеск света на каком-то предмете, который также как и пуговица находился под кроватью. При ближайшем рассмотрении это оказалась карта памяти пижонской окраски «под золото» с цепочкой. «Эта вещь принадлежала самоубийце» - подумалось мне: «интересно, как она тут оказалась и что на ней записано». Я достал карту и пуговицу и торопливо застегнув куртку на оставшиеся  застежки покинул квартиру. 
Домой ехать совершенно не хотелось, там ждала жена с кучей приготовленных дурацких вопросов о случившимся акте суицида, а на заднем сиденье машины в сумочке лежал благоразумно заряженный до максимального значения ноутбук. Решение пришло само собой. Голубой экран засверкал приветственными надписями и через несколько секунд отобразил содержимое флеш-карты. Оно не было богатым – всего один файл с названием «Дневник.doc». Не долго думая я нажал на клавишу и погрузился в чтение.
Морозное декабрьское утро неумолимо наползало на город, когда я дочитал последние слова, устало потянулся и закрыл крышку ноутбука. Какой же отвратительно жалкой и одновременно несчастной показалась мне жизнь бывшего владельца дневника. Сколько же таких людей на свете, с виду нормальных, но внутри презрительно насмехающихся над обществом? Пусть судьба этого человека послужит хорошим уроком всем тем выскочкам, что мнят себя не такими как все. Могу ли я опубликовать в сети этот дневник дабы уберечь хоть какую-то часть таких людей от подобных поступков? У умершего не было ни жены, ни детей, а родителей он давно похоронил. Некому будет упрекнуть меня в содеянном. Значит – могу. Публикую.

----------


## Nabat

_6 февраля 2012 года (Иван Арнольдович)_
Лечащий врач мой широкого профиля, Иван Арнольдович, сказал, что мне нужно выражать свои мысли. Много у меня их и беспорядочны они, а потому вертятся без всякого присмотра в голове порождая депрессии, головные боли и расстройство сна. Для выражения своих мыслей лучше всего подходит такая штука как личный дневник. 
Я сидел напротив и прочитал в глазах эскулапа, что если я еще на что-нибудь пожалуюсь, то он мне пропишет 100 грамм теплой воды перед сном. В тот момент у меня, признаться, была только одна мысль - врезать по зубам Ивану Арнольдовичу и как можно скорее сбежать из кабинета, но я до конца не был уверен в том, как ее выразить и какие это повлечет последствия, а потому довольствовался лишь тем, что отпустил едкое замечание по поводу того, что вести дневник – женское дело. «Ни в коем случае, мой юный друг!» - доктор был человеком эрудированным и я к своему сожалению понял, что ему есть что сказать по этому вопросу. «Многие великие люди мужского полу вели дневник» - продолжал он: «От монаха Нестора до драматурга  Булгакова Михаила Афанасьевича, который любил, знаете ли, пару антисемитских шуточек черкнуть на полях». Крыть было не чем, задавил он меня интеллектом и принял я его решение как свое. По пришествию домой, я проверил правдивость слов лекаря. И выяснил – не помог дневник ни одному из этих людей, все они уже были мертвы. Но договоренность уже была достигнута, а договор, как известно, дороже денег. Значит, будем выражать мысли и записывать интересные события, если таковые возникнут в моей жизни.

----------


## Nabat

*12  февраля 2012 года (Король диванов)*Запала мне в душу эта продавщица из мебельного магазина. Стройная, симпатичная, голубоглазая, чуть старше меня. Разговаривает и лукаво улыбается: «фирма-производитель из Ярославля "Король диванов" непосредственно напрямую работает с нашим магазином, а потому мы можем вам гарантировать, что у нас самые низкие цены на их продукцию».  Король диванов? Какой идиот придумал такое название? Как-то сразу у меня пропало доверие к качеству мебели от этой фирмы. "Так когда вы к нам снова зайдете" - глаза светятся плутовством и задором. "На днях" - с легкой долей иронии ответил я, убедив самого себя, что это проценты от продажи подсвечивают ее глаза. И направился к выходу из магазина. Тряпка меркантильная. "Меня зовут Ирина и мне будет очень приятно увидеть вас снова" - раздалось мне вслед. Не будет, потому, что не увидишь. Бежать, скорее бежать...
Ну раз с мебелью сегодня не получилось, то пунктом номер два в программе покупок значатся светящиеся часы. Да, вот эти за пять тысяч подойдут, приятным цветом они подсвечивают - бледно голубым на синем фоне. Заверните. Какого же черта все в магазине пялятся на меня? Ну мебель я думал покупать, вот и взял с собой полтинник, теперь стою, отсчитываю. Такое впечатление что убить меня готовы ради этих бумажек. Алчные лоботрясы. Давайте уже пакет, чек не нужен, нет, гарантия тоже не нужна. Бежать, скорее бежать...
Светлана, бывшая подруга дней моих суровых. Чего ты делаешь тут, нет что ли рядом с твоим домом, в центре города, торговых площадок? Повернуть бы куда, чтоб не столкнуться, да поздно, заметила, машет рукой.  Знаю-знаю, плохо тебе, на работе обижают, дома никто не ждет и даже в кино не с кем пойти. Ничего за полтора года не изменилось. Я откровенно зеваю, а она смотрит с укоризной. Оттого-то мы и расстались что ей всегда было непонятно, а мне  - всегда скучно. И сейчас так. "Рад был увидеть, но дел у меня полно, часы вот купил, их повесить надо, а предварительно настроить" - попытался я подобрать тон, не терпящий возражений, но на всякий случай еще и повернулся в пол оборота. Потому, что хуже клеща. Бежать, скорее бежать...
В часах этих миллион люменов сидит. Можно освещать ими стадион во время футбольного матча или даже приспособить для маяка. Прожигают сквозь веки и не дают уснуть. Давно уже за полночь, а я все ворочаюсь и злюсь на покупку - завтра, между прочим, на работу. Наконец не вытерпел, схватил их, выбежал на лоджию, открыл окно и запустил со всей силы во тьму ночную. Тут же сработала сигнализация чьего-то автомобиля, а у меня будто камень с души свалился. Я снова лег на кровать и тут же сон сжалился надо мной. И грезилось мне будто я  - король диванов, женат на Ирине - царице матрацев и есть потомство у нас в виде двух мальчиков: один - князь табуреток, а другой - барон шкаф-купе.

----------


## Nabat

*05 марта 2012 года (Рассвет мертвецов).*Марток, одень двое порток. Давно в моем южном городе не было такого снегопада и холода собачьего, тем более в первый месяц весны.  И вот иду я на остановку, потому что понедельник и ждет меня работа моя ненаглядная в пятидесяти кварталах от дома. Но позвольте, где же остановка? Нет ее. Нет остановки и нет горизонта ибо заполонило все на свете полчище огромное людское голов в двести, а может и в две тысячи. Напомнило все это мне картину из фильма "Рассвет мертвецов" и страшно стало и подумалось: "какой же я дурак был когда смеялся над американцами узнав, что те ввели в каком-то учреждении должность специалиста по выживанию в условиях зомби-апокалипсиса". Но присмотревшись, я понял, что волновался преждевременно - толпа ждала транспорт. Низкотональным протяжным стоном встречала она каждый автобус, тянулась к нему и исходилась волнами. Водители видя такое, понимали что ничего хорошего им этот народ не сулит и проезжали не останавливаясь. Цикл повторялся. Я почесал тыковку и пошел пешком, то и дело проваливаясь в глубокий снег. 
И вот последний поворот и видно грязное серое здание с зеленой металлической дверью. Я ненавижу эту дверь, как же противно она скрепит, особенно по выходным и понедельникам. Смотрю на часы - всего на пятнадцать минут опоздал. "Неплохой результат" - мысленно похвалил я себя:  "марафонец прям какой-то". 
В воротах перед зданием, как обычно, крутилось несколько дворняжек. Вдруг, как по команде, они неспешно побежали трусцой в мою сторону. Собак я совершенно не боюсь, вернее, не боялся до того момента, а потому не снижая скорости вел свой марафон к завершению. И вот, пробегая мимо, одна из них совершенно бесцеремонно тяпнула меня чуть повыше лодыжки. Я аж подпрыгнул от неожиданности, а стая как ни в чем не бывало продолжила свой путь, обидчик даже не соизволил головы повернуть в мою сторону. Тут-то я присмотрелся и понял что пес тот на трех ногах, возможно его когда-то точно также без всякой причины человек искалечил. А зло это вернулось ко мне. 
"Экая несправедливость" - расстроено думал я, тщетно пытаясь отмыть кровь с джинсов, стоя в немыслимой позе в уборной предприятия. В тот день я  выразил ноту протеста против жестокости в виде того, что весь день палец о палец не ударил, а только пил чай до одурения, да ходил туда-сюда прихрамывая по коридорам здания пока не настали вожделенные семнадцать часов.
Поскольку на призыв городских властей не выезжать в этот богатый  снегом день на дороги откликнулись только муниципальные службы, путь домой с работы мне также предстоял пеший. И потратил я на него ровно в два раза больше времени чем утром, так как мало того, что хромал на укушенную ногу, так еще и переходил каждый раз на противоположную сторону улицы едва завидев бродячую собаку на пути. И только по пришествию домой понял, что заработал свой первый в жизни неконтролируемый и иррациональный страх. Так и запишем в дневнике: 5 марта 2012 года - возникновение кинофобии.

----------


## Nabat

*02 апреля 2012 года (Пытка цветом).*
Пятый раз уже она мне звонит, а я все сбрасываю, потому что сижу на совещании, которое посвящено проблеме тунеядства и безделья работников. "Видать что-то серьезное случилось, вот ведь черт, не успели жить начать вместе, как ты мне уже проблемы доставляешь" - зло думал я, а в слух между тем безбожно врал начальнику: "Адольф Павлович, это из управления звонят, я должен ответить".  Беззубую ухмылку шефа можно было трактовать как угодно, но я предпочел думать, что это согласие и пулей выскочил из кабинета. 
- Что случилось, Солнце?
- Мишенька, представляешь, я распечатала новые пакеты для мусора, а они...они.
- Что с ними такое?
- Они какого-то непонятного зеленого цвета, прошлые у нас, помнишь, серыми были.
- И что?
- Ничего, просто подумала, тебе нужно рассказать.

Вот это я понимаю. Не каждому дано. Вообще у нее какое-то особенное отношение к цвету предметов. 
"В какой мне майке приехать?" - спросила она перед первым свиданием. "А какие у тебя есть?" - растерявшись от неожиданного вопроса, ответил я. "Ты что, совсем на меня внимание не обращаешь?" - обиженно гундосила девица - "Есть розовая, я в ней была на новогоднем корпоративе, а есть серая, в ней ты меня еще не видел". Ее слова влетали в одно ухо и вылетали из другого, не задерживаясь в голове. Я ухватился за одно из последних и машинально повторил: "Серая". "Хорошо, жди"  - и повесила трубку. И приехала. В синей майке.

Вернувшись на совещание я минут пять делал вид что старательно слушаю пламенную речь руководства, пытаясь вникнуть в суть, а потом украдкой открыл сборник поэзии Ники Турбиной на телефоне и принялся читать.
В комнате черно.
Черная стена, 
Черные дома.
Черные углы. 
Черная сама.
	Вот это цвет. Вот это человек. Встретить бы такого и заботится о нем до старости. "В следующий раз как буду в столице, обязательно схожу на ее могилу, цветов положу," - сентиментально подумал я - "а с девушкой в синей майке пора расставаться, хорошо что она еще не все вещи ко мне успела перевезти... только бы без скандала, не люблю я их".
	Но без скандала не получилось. Шесть разбитых бокалов для мартини, что подарили мне друзья на новый год, блестели осколками на полу. Как глупо, бокалы-то причем? И что мне теперь - из горла пить? "Значит, из горла" - ответил я сам себе уже по дороге в алкомаркет.

----------


## Nabat

*11 мая 2012 года (Развод и девичья фамилия).*
"Я, как свидетельница той свадьбы, тебя, как свидетеля, призываю приехать и поддержать Станислава в эту трудную минуту" - шипела в трубку так, чтобы никто не услышал, Елена - сестра моего лучшего друга. Пропали выходные - вот что это все означало. 
Купив по дороге абсента, чтобы не пить ненавистную водку, я через час уже давил со всей дури на звонок в доме приятеля. Пришел последним, вся банда уже была в сборе - Елена знает как хранить секреты. И понеслось. 
В ходе оперативного собрания было установлено: чета Гуськовых в составе Станислава и Катерины поссорилась на бытовой почве из-за покупки пылесоса, в следствие чего мужская ее половина осталась дома смотреть телевизор, а женская отправилась ко своей лучшей подруге где получила пару мудрых советов и употребила напиток "Ягуар" в количестве трех банок. Затем следы гражданки Гуськовой в городе Ростове-на-Дону обрываются и находятся лишь на следующие сутки в Краснодаре, где гражданка эта оказывается в квартире неизвестного мужчины, который писал для нее стихи в популярной социальной сети. Госпожа Гуськова пребывает в состоянии адского похмелья и с новехоньким кредитом на руках. Именно с этой квартиры Катерина звонила мужу,  просила прощения и  была готова ради него даже на показательную порку. Муж посоветовал ей оставаться в Краснодаре, так как климат там для ее здоровья намного лучше нашего. 
С места предлагались варианты ответных действий - подключить знакомых в МВД, ФСБ и ЮФО чтобы отомстить неверной супруге, неизвестному поэту, скинуть атомную бомбу на Краснодар и закрыть все социальные сети. А я сидел и думал что все эти идиоты - мои друзья, что мне по всей вероятности придется тут ночевать и что Елена, заканчивающая вторую бутылку вина и хищно смотрящая мне в глаза обязательно придет ко мне ночью. 
Спальных мест хватало на всех, но кому-то всегда приходилось ложиться в гостиной, у нас постоянно из-за этого случались споры. Ни кому не хотелось что бы мимо него всю ночь и утро ходили люди в туалет, ванну и на кухню. В этот раз я выбрал гостиную сам, чем вызвал не мало удивления у друзей. Думал Лена не осмелится, не придет.
И была ночь и утро, и декаданс витал в воздухе, и чувствовал я себя Дорианом Греем.

----------


## Nabat

*02 июля 2012 года (Похороны).*
Еще только когда мы все ждали наступление этого года с бокалами шампанского в руках и загадывали обыденное "что бы все плохое осталось, а хорошее - перешло" я сказал себе: "будь готов, в новом году его не станет". И все равно это случилось неожиданно. Небо внезапно заплакало после засушливого месяца, а тебе уже было все равно. Ты покоился холодный на простыне и на веках твоих лежали две пятирублевые монеты. Чертовы верующие, сколько же каши у них в головах. Покойный точно знал из какой это мифологии и для чего нужны эти монеты. Но сказать не мог, да и если бы смог - никто его не стал бы слушать. При жизни ведь не слушали.
А дальше - обряды, оплата, фальшивые соболезнования, обряды, оплата, обряды, обряды. Можете кинуть три горсти земли на могилу. Земля пахнет сыростью и смертью. Капает дождь и слез моих не видно.
Возвращался я домой в тот же день поздно вечером по дождю. Лапша пополам с водкой грела меня изнутри и мне было уютно и безразлично. Внезапно рядом со мной остановилась дорогая иномарка и красивая, но уже в летах женщина предложила подвезти. Все также безразлично я открыл дверь и плюхнулся на сиденье даже не сказав куда мне надобно. 
 Медленно продвигаясь в потоке машин женщина умело вела ненавязчивый разговор обо всем и ни о чем, я односложно отвечал и отстранено смотрел в окно, как вдруг обнаружил ее руку у себя на бедре. И только тут понял. Изо всех сил дернув ручку двери я на ходу выпрыгнул из машины. Спасло то, что скорость была небольшой - я, на удивление, ничего себе не сломал. В окна проезжающих автомобилей на меня смотрели удивленные лица, а я, не разбирая дороги, падая и поднимаясь вновь, бросился прочь. 
Домой попал уже глубокой ночью мокрый до нитки и абсолютно трезвый. Список моих страхов растет, а еще я стал ненавидеть и боятся незнакомых людей.

----------


## Nabat

Музыкальная пауза:

----------


## Nabat

Объективно: я знаю, что не умею петь и это только усиливает комичность композиции. Субъективно: если написать "сурьезный" текст про любую из многочисленных негативных сторон нашего бытия, это может зазвучать по-новому....наверное...в моей голове...

----------


## June

Творчество — это болезнь души, подобно тому, как жемчужина есть болезнь моллюска.
Генрих Гейне

----------

